# M&P problem(s)



## tschmittel (Jun 26, 2007)

After shooting at the range today while cleaning my pistol, I noticed a problem. The slide release button on the right hand side broke off the lever. I saw something out of the corner of my eye while shooting but I dismissed it as the shell casing or some flecks of unburnt powder. I called S&W and they are sending me a label to send it to them. I'm pretty easy on the pistol, it sits in a safe or goes to the range. I clean it after every use. I don't carry it daily or keep it in a holster. This is the second problem I've had with this pistol. I also had the mag release problem. A new mag release was sent to me by S&W and that seems to be taken care of. I have only had this pistol since the beginning of August last summer. I'm starting to loose faith in this pistol's reliabiltiy. Am I being paranoid or is 2 pretty serious problems in 7 months crazy? I'm considerin g selling it after S&W returns it after fixing it. :smt076


----------



## Sig Al (Feb 5, 2008)

tschmittel said:


> After shooting at the range today while cleaning my pistol, I noticed a problem. The slide release button on the right hand side broke off the lever. I saw something out of the corner of my eye while shooting but I dismissed it as the shell casing or some flecks of unburnt powder. I called S&W and they are sending me a label to send it to them. I'm pretty easy on the pistol, it sits in a safe or goes to the range. I clean it after every use. I don't carry it daily or keep it in a holster. This is the second problem I've had with this pistol. I also had the mag release problem. A new mag release was sent to me by S&W and that seems to be taken care of. I have only had this pistol since the beginning of August last summer. I'm starting to loose faith in this pistol's reliabiltiy. Am I being paranoid or is 2 pretty serious problems in 7 months crazy? I'm considerin g selling it after S&W returns it after fixing it. :smt076


Sorry to hear about your problems. I've read great things about the M&P's. I actually thought about getting one but my friend that is an avid shooter and owns over 20 guns talked me out of it. He said S&W has had a bad rep now for quite a few years nows. He said the only S&W worth getting is a Revolver. Who knows? Again, sorry for all your problems. I would sell it when you get it back and get something else. It's ultimately up to you of course.


----------



## hargroder (Dec 21, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your problems. I have a full size M&P9 that I have had for about a year. I have 2500 rounds through it without any problems whatsoever. This gun has been perfect. I was not to wild about the trigger when I first bought it but after about 600 rounds it broke in nicely. I couldn't ask for anything better. The opinions of others sometimes should be taken with a grain of salt, any gun could have problems. Smith and Wesson has one of the best Customer Service.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

If you don't trust it, or aren't comfortable with it then get rid of it. Buy something that will/may be more reliable and that you feel for comfortable with. Just my .02

-Jeff-


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

Sorry to hear about the problems. I too have a M&P 9 full size, and it has been flawless so far for the first 650 rounds. Maybe you just happened to get a lemon? Unfortunately, this is possible with any item from any manufacturer, no matter what their reputation. I hope they fix it fast for you and that it's the last of your issues.


----------



## themayer78 (Jan 23, 2008)

I have a compact 9mm M&P. The only problems we've had with it are the slide has locked back a couple of times with a round left in the mag. And is it just me or does this gun get dirtier than others for some reason? I can shoot 50 out of the M&P and it will look worse than my XD after 500! I was real impressed with the M&P when I first saw it and it's fun to shoot. I guess I'm just not as impressed as I was before I bought it.


----------



## tschmittel (Jun 26, 2007)

It took 6 days after talking to S&W to get the return stamp. I sent it overnight that day and they received the next morning. I went to a range that rents guns and shot an XD and a Glock. I shot better with both of them then I do with my M&P. I especially liked the glock and its short trigger. I'm not saying M&P's are bad or S&W is bad. I have a 686 and love it. The M&P just isn't for me.:smt1099


----------



## themayer78 (Jan 23, 2008)

Return Stamp? Will you please elaborate? Are you having warranty work done?

Ive never shot well with a Glock. I shot just fine with the M&P but I don't like it for other reasons. It's my wifes gun and I'm glad she doesn't like it either. Next week we will be trading it for an XD9SC.


----------



## tschmittel (Jun 26, 2007)

Yes it is getting warranty work done. Check the first post. They sent me a shipping label with their address and pre pid postage with UPS to send it back.


----------



## familypc3 (Mar 25, 2007)

*M&P 40 Gun Owner*

I have the M&P 40 and the M&P 40 cmpact. I have shot about 900 rounds through each gun with out any problems. Each gun has fuctioned as advertised. I believe you just may have gotten a lemon. Your problem isn't a common issue among other M&P gun owners that I talk to at the gun range.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Sorry to hear about the M&P, but enjoy the XD. Both of mine are flawless, save for a few locked back slides with a round left in my XD45, just like your M&P. I think it has as much to do with technique as the gun. Sometimes I sneak my support hand thumb up close to the slide lock, and bump it. I changed my grip a bit, and got better groups, and no more issues.

That said, my XD9SC has been absolutely 100% from day one.

JW


----------



## themayer78 (Jan 23, 2008)

tschmittel said:


> Yes it is getting warranty work done. Check the first post.


Sorry, duh.

The locked slide may well have been b/c of my grip, nevertheless I don't think trading it in for another XD will be a mistake. In case some of you aren't already aware, I *LOVE* my XD, and I haven't read or heard anyone say a negative word about the 9SC. The M&P's are a fine gun I just like the XDs more. I will say this.. the M&P has one heck of an ejector pin. I would be surprised to see one of those break.


----------

